# Benny taking a run with Mom..........



## TheHooch (May 9, 2007)

I have never been around horses but you would think they couldn't do that at three or four days old. He is a looker.


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

Horses are so amazing in how fast they are up and about. He is so adorable! Wish I still had horses. : ( I miss them. The smell up close to their face.


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

Debles said:


> Horses are so amazing in how fast they are up and about. He is so adorable! Wish I still had horses. : ( I miss them. The smell up close to their face.


ME TOO Deb !!! I love the smell. I had horses growing up and still I wish I was in a position to have one.


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

That is a beautiful sight!


----------



## lalala (May 3, 2008)

Oh my! Little Benny is already running along with his mommy! And look at those legs in the air! So beautiful.


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

Benny is such a cutie and I love how he holds his head so proud like "Look at Me". I would love to have a horse.


----------



## T&T (Feb 28, 2008)




----------



## TheHooch (May 9, 2007)

Debles said:


> : ( I miss them. The smell up close to their face.


I guess I have been the south end of a northbound horse too long the smell ain't so great where I am at.


----------



## Nan (Jul 21, 2007)

A very pretty mare and that baby is so handsome!!! are they quarter horse? We bred QH's in my youth! Now I just look at the pix!


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

TheHooch said:


> I guess I have been the south end of a northbound horse too long the smell ain't so great where I am at.


Sweetheart... you're at the wrong end. Come on around and see these pretty faces and soft, nuzzly noses.


----------



## Old Gold Mum2001 (Feb 25, 2007)

What a gorgeous pic of them!!! So beautiful they are


----------

